# Eros Donna not worth upgrading?



## roguedog (Jun 30, 2006)

Hey went to an LBS today to look at this bike and the Veloce. He basically said that if I wanted the Eros Donna that's fine but it's not really worth upgrading since it's just a medium level steel bike.

While I appreciate his cador and tryign to save me some bucks.. I question whether this is true. Would money really be better spent on just buying a new bike if I feel I need to upgrade the Donna? Is it really not worth it?

Feedback?


----------



## Robbie59 (Apr 12, 2006)

I can certainly see why your LBS would tell you an Eros Donna is not worth upgrading. But the frame is worthy of a veloce group and vento wheelset (for example) similar to the Bianchi Veloce. I'd certainly advise you make sure you want the Eros Donna frame over all others before doing any upgrades.

Ultimately, only you can decide if the Eros Donna is worth upgrading. If it's really THE bike you want, get it and plan to do some upgrades. Equipping an Eros Donna frame with the same components as the Veloce would give you a solid, women's-specific steel bike. It wouldn't be the lightest bike but it would be something you could ride for many years and many miles.

As long as you realize that your total outlay may be enough to put you on a "higher-end" bike, if you still prefer the Donna I'd say do what you want with it.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

roguedog said:


> Hey went to an LBS today to look at this bike and the Veloce. He basically said that if I wanted the Eros Donna that's fine but it's not really worth upgrading since it's just a medium level steel bike.
> 
> While I appreciate his cador and tryign to save me some bucks.. I question whether this is true. Would money really be better spent on just buying a new bike if I feel I need to upgrade the Donna? Is it really not worth it?
> 
> Feedback?


In general, most full grouppo upgrades aren't worth it monetarily for non-custom bikes; as for the cost of the components (even without labour install charges), you could buy a whole new bike (frame wheels and all).

***The exception being of course once in a blue moon specials &etc.

In this case, to upgrade shifters-you'd have to replace everything (aside from the right shifter); cranks, cassette, brifters, bottom bracket, (shifters), and derailleurs-as you'd be going from a 9spd system to a 10s system.


----------



## roguedog (Jun 30, 2006)

So I found a shop today that has the 2005 Vigorelli on sale for 1300. Isn't that the same frame as an Eros? It's got the Ultegra group.

I'm now trying to decide between this bike (which I haven't ridden yet) and one of the Giant carbon frames. They're about the same price.

Any advice?

p


----------



## seany916 (Feb 8, 2006)

I ride a 53 Eros and the ride is really, really smooth. With the Mirage groupset, it has given me NO mechanical problems. The only gripes I have are:

1. My brakes suck. Really, really, suck. Going to swap them out soon (at least the pads)

2. My bike is really, really heavy. Given the price point, without pedals and other junk, it starts at about 23 pounds. Becomes noticeable on steeper climbs and when I hop onto my friends' bikes. My next bike will be much lighter. Weight may not matter that much if you break it down scientifically, but when you're riding, you definitely feel the difference. The bike accelerates & handles differently. 

Really smooth, easy ride, but feels flexy and heavy for me (220 pounds). 

Might I suggest looking about $500 to $1,000 more up the food chain? Nicer bikes with nicer groupsets that might offer lighter weight and nicer groupsets. 

I'm looking into Cannondale, possibly the CAAD 9 when it comes out. Seem to be decent bikes for the money. They have WSD bikes too.

I don't know if they come in your size (44? 49?), but the Pinarello Galileo is really pretty for the money.


----------



## indysteel (Jul 21, 2006)

*I upgraded my ED*

 I recently purchased an Eros Donna as my first road bike. I picked the bike over the Veloce because of fit, and I recommend that you make that--and not the components--your primary consideration. That said, I wasn't too excited about the Mirage groupset. I didn't really want an entry level bike and hated the fact that I had so few choices available to me.

So, from an emotional and performance perspective, I decided it was worth it to upgrade the brifters, cassette and rear derailleur to Veloce 10 speed. I also had to switch out the chain (I went with a Campy Chorus ultranarrow chain). I may end up changing out the crank next year too, if only to get longer crank arms (and because I'm excited about the changes Campy made to Veloce for 2007). In the end, I spent about $200 for the upgrades. Was it worth it? From a performance standpoint, it's hard to say since I have no basis for comparison. I do know that I love and am proud of my bike. It runs great, and I'm on it every chance I get.

Consider this in dealing with your LBS. I met a fair amount of resistance from my LBS about the upgrades. The salesman I was working with completely understood my point of view, but the store's owner wasn't so thrilled. After all, they were going to be stuck with some rather useless Mirage components. They spent some time trying to get me on the Veloce, but Bianchi ultimately didn't have the right size available. Plus, the Veloce presented its own issues that would have required some changes (I wasn't sure that I wanted a compact crank on my first roadie). In the end, we went back to the Eros Donna. Because I understood their hesitation, I made it clear that I wanted to find a price for the upgrades that was fair to both of us. I think it all worked out in the end. 

Next time, however, I hope to buy custom steel.....


----------



## armadillo (Nov 23, 2005)

roguedog said:


> So I found a shop today that has the 2005 Vigorelli on sale for 1300. Isn't that the same frame as an Eros? It's got the Ultegra group.
> 
> I'm now trying to decide between this bike (which I haven't ridden yet) and one of the Giant carbon frames. They're about the same price.
> 
> ...


The Vigorelli is a great bike. I love mine. Also an '05. If the bike fits you and you like the way it looks get it. Better choice than upgrading the ED. You might be able to push that price a bit as it's an '05 and/or get a good discount on addtional parts/clothing that you may need.

Good luck!!

chuck d


----------

